# Towing With An 03 F150



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Well I made it to Flagstaff, Arizona and back over 2,000 miles towing my 26 ft camper around 6,000 lbs. I got 8.7 mpg average towing keeping the speed to about 55 mph. We got slower going into stiff wind on I40 going west in Arizona. This made the towing much more unpleasant, feeling the truck/trailer being tugged around. We made it safely though. I never really felt out of control or unsafe. We saw many truck/camper rigs pass us going 10+ mph faster and I am betting much more stable with a 3/4 platform. I am keeping my eyes open for a bigger truck but I really like my 03 Supercab and it has just 46,000 miles on it now.

Upon reading the Monarch Pass post I realize I may not be happy towing up into Colorado into passes like this. Too slow and I visualize some fright coming down, mainly. Would I put it into 2nd gear and let the tranny control our speed or use the brakes or both?

We had fun on the trip, and we were just across the road from the Schultz fire in west Flag at J and H RV Park.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

GO WEST said:


> Would I put it into 2nd gear and let the tranny control our speed or use the brakes or both?


That's up to you, what are your rpm's in 2nd gear and will the engine allow enough back pressure to hold the load? I have a lockup switch (poor mans exhaust brake) on my truck that I lock the converter in all gears after 1st. I use 3rd gear locked down most Mtn passes and rarely apply the brakes, but if I do use them I try to ease into them, heat them up and then keep constant "light" pressure as to not burn them up or coat them.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If the relative flats aren't great, you'll be unlikely to like the mountains. Even a new F150 with more power and tow/haul mode will make a world of difference.

That being said, your truck should be able to technically pull the Colorado passes, but you'll be very slow by the top of them. Jsut remember, before the HP/torque battle took off in the past 10-15 years, most people towing went up the hills very slowly....

As for going down, I'd downshift (you'll have to figure out which gear is best, but 2nd sounds about right for your truck). Now you're trans won't hold you back like one equipped with tow/haul, so you can slow yourself down with steady brake pressure until you get ~10mph under your target speed, and then let off the brakes and let the speed slowly climb back up until you need to slow again. Colorado-dirtbikers has an alternative method that he can explain, but whatever you do, don't leave it in D and ride the brakes down the hill.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I forgot to ask about towing with cruise control...yes? or no? Now if I was having a hard time maintaining speed with hills/wind I would not use or (or overdrive). But if I was loping along flat road easily around 2200 rpm at about 55 mph I would put on the cruise so I could relax the foot a bit and it seemed fine without dropping down a gear, etc. I really didn't use the overdrive at all, but even that at times would have been possible...would that damage the tranny? How about going up a hill at 3500-4000 rpm is that bad for my truck? Sounds bad, but it didn't seem to hurt anything?!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The big thing that you want to do to is keep the trans locked up. If cruise can do that, then you should be fine. With my F150 I couldn't keep it in OD for more than a couple minutes before it would downshift. Therefore I kept it locked out.

As for engine RPMS, pulling a hill at 4000 isn't a problem. You won't want to sit there all day, but it shouldn't break anything. I try to not have a vehicle at WOT for more than a few minutes, but even then, you can go longer. Just remember that you are running severe duty when towing and therefore should have fluids changed according to that interval.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

I have an 02 f150 4.6, its up to 108,000 miles on it and nothing has gone wrong it. New breaks and rotors at 80,000 miles. However towing with it was some what a pain. Yours is probally a 5.4 and that has much more power, but I feel you pain when you talk about 2nd going up and down the hills. Your truck can do it for sure no problem and getting 8.7 mpg thats good, but it will be pushing the limits of your truck when going up the bigger hills ( it will be a crawl).

As far as cruse control I'd shy away from it when towing. I noticed a constant battle between the transmission and engine fighting to keep the speed between 3-4 mph of where you set it. And when towing (at least for me with my f150) I could hear the engine working harder than it needed to, rather than keeping it at 55 or 60 with your foot. Only you can hear the engine noises, the little computer controlling the cruse control does not care about wear and tear it just wants to keep it at the speed you set it as no matter what and will push the rpms sky high to get it there. When driving on flat surfaces try it out some more, if there is no wind it should be fine.

I tow with OD off always unless its a smooth long downhill.

One last thing. I towed with my friends new f150 with the max tow and wow its got some power, the engine does not even struggle towing up hills, however you still at the end of the day have a 1/2 ton truck, so if that alright for you it might be a great idea. As for right now I will keep towing with our 07 expedition, once the TT is paid off I'm either getting a new f150 with max tow, or a used F-250.

Get a K/N air filter, that helped my truck a little. I tried higher octane gas and it was a waste! 
Good Luck.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I have the 16 valve 5.4L making about 260 hp. My boss says to drill some holes in the air cleaner assembly to make some more power. Anyone done this? The way I see it the new F150 is not that far off a 3/4 ton so if I spend that kind of money I would get the stronger truck. Mine's not a daily driver. I would also upgrade to the crew cab, and a 3.73 rear axle. I am still debating the 5.4L in the 3/4 ton; I know it's the base engine, but still I am considering it instead of the diesel. The V10's are hard to find, and so thirsty. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GO WEST said:


> I have the 16 valve 5.4L making about 260 hp. My boss says to drill some holes in the air cleaner assembly to make some more power. Anyone done this? The way I see it the new F150 is not that far off a 3/4 ton so if I spend that kind of money I would get the stronger truck. Mine's not a daily driver. I would also upgrade to the crew cab, and a 3.73 rear axle. I am still debating the 5.4L in the 3/4 ton; I know it's the base engine, but still I am considering it instead of the diesel. The V10's are hard to find, and so thirsty. Thanks for the input.


Hmmm, not sure if I'd drill holes in the air cleaner assy. It's there for a reason....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I have the 16 valve 5.4L making about 260 hp. My boss says to drill some holes in the air cleaner assembly to make some more power. Anyone done this? The way I see it the new F150 is not that far off a 3/4 ton so if I spend that kind of money I would get the stronger truck. Mine's not a daily driver. I would also upgrade to the crew cab, and a 3.73 rear axle. I am still debating the 5.4L in the 3/4 ton; I know it's the base engine, but still I am considering it instead of the diesel. The V10's are hard to find, and so thirsty. Thanks for the input.


Hmmm, not sure if I'd drill holes in the air cleaner assy. It's there for a reason....








[/quote]

X2. Put the drill up and get a CAI if you are going to make a change.

-CC


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

The tow package on the truck is well and good but I think you need to look at the maximum PAYLOAD capacity of your truck. That is most likely the most important question right now. I'm guessing it's around 1,500 pounds, and if the trailer is 6,000 pounds then your hitch weight alone is probably 750-800 pounds. Add the weight of people to that and, for me anyway, that's an additional 600 pounds. Now add gas and gear and pets and you're way over your maximum payload. Most people overlook payload, I think because the manufacturers only seem to focus on MAXIMUM TOWING, in a way misleading the public. Just my humble opinion.


----------

